# Headphone Jack is messed up?



## jvu316 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello ,i have a headphone jack issue.... When i plug in my headphones it recogizes it, but only the left ear works, the only time the right works is if i fiddle with the wire to get it to the perfect spot. This is a brand new headphone, and i've tested it on other electronics so it's something with the phone. Can it be the ROM im using? [SynergyROM]. Yes, i've tried pushing it in all the way. I was thinking of going into a Verizon store to have them test out my phone jack, the thing is, my S3 is rooted. Do i need to unroot it?


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

When you tried pushing it in all the way does it click in or snap in?


----------



## IAM504 (Nov 17, 2011)

I had the same issue on synergy. I unrooted my devce, took it to the local verizon store and it was exchanged without hassel. Keep in mind my phone was less than 3 weeks old. I'm not sure if its an synergy/poweramp issue, but I was listening to music using the poweramp app when a phone call came in. I tried answering, but to no avail. Music player stopped, so I manually restrted it, I only got music out of one side of the headphones (dre beats). I won't be attempting to answer any calls while listening to music, but I have noticed some scratching sounds during music playback. Tested the stock music player and had no issues at all. Never had these issues on my galaxy nexus/AOKP rom using poweramp thats why Im leaning towards the rom/poweramp combo being the problem.


----------



## jvu316 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, it makes a snap noise. I'm currently going to unroot and go to a local verizon store so they can check it out for me.


----------



## IAM504 (Nov 17, 2011)

Also, I just noticed that when I try answering a phone while listening to music (poweramp) it disconnects the call. I think I'll try another rom.


----------



## jvu316 (Aug 14, 2012)

Just factory resetted, unrooted, etc. Still same problem.. Heading to verizon store right now


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

I will never get this issue since im deaf from one ear lol

have you tried other headphones?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I will tell you my GSIII headphone jack is extremely firm. Nearly every time I push in headphones and think they are in and hit play I get sound out of the phone and I have to push in further. There is a definite, solid "click" about 2/3 of the way in but it will either not work then, coming out of the phone or if I rotate it it will sometimes work in one ear. I have to push further (and significantly harder) for it to seat properly, and it clears goes about another 1/4" and then it solidly "click"s again.


----------



## jvu316 (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine was defective had to return it for a new one. Kinda weird, is there a way i can keep my unlimited data? Someone reverted back my unlimited data through the phone when i asked waht was the 10.00 extra charge for.. So i was wondering since i'm now grandfathered, how can i keep it


----------

